# Hopefully Getting a Moto X Soon and Need Some Opinions



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

So I am trying to sell my iPhone 5 to get back on android by getting a Moto X. I'm leaning toward the dev edition just for the unlocked bootloader and extra storage. But with the rumored moto maker for verizon coming soon I thought about holding out until then so I can get the 32 gb version and in a color I'd like, plus get the skip for free. So I was curious what everyone's opinion on dev vs carrier and also waiting on Moto Maker. My last android phone was a galaxy nexus so which ever one I get I'm hoping it will have similar support to the gnex. Thanks for your opinions and sorry for the long post.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

This phone is not for the flashaholic android user. The ATT and VZW editions of the phone have locked bootloaders so there is no way to flash a real recovery or a kernel. However, they can be rooted and you can use Safestrap. There are not really any roms available for SS right now though. One good thing though is Moto has been quick to produce updates. They will be skipping 4.3 and jumping straight to 4.4. Infact there are 4.4 leaks for TMO and ATT. These leaks work on the DEV ED of the Verizon model but not the consumer edition of the phone.

IMO if you want support, be it from devs or Google, you should buy a Nexus then dump VZW and go with a GSM carrier.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> This phone is not for the flashaholic android user. The ATT and VZW editions of the phone have locked bootloaders so there is no way to flash a real recovery or a kernel. However, they can be rooted and you can use Safestrap. There are not really any roms available for SS right now though. One good thing though is Moto has been quick to produce updates. They will be skipping 4.3 and jumping straight to 4.4. Infact there are 4.4 leaks for TMO and ATT. These leaks work on the DEV ED of the Verizon model but not the consumer edition of the phone.
> 
> IMO if you want support, be it from devs or Google, you should buy a Nexus then dump VZW and go with a GSM carrier.


As much as would love to leave the tyrant that is verizon no other carrier has service at my home for a reasonable price so i can't switch yet. Though as soon as tmo gets coverage or i move I'm switching. Sounds like my best bet is the dev edition. I spoke with a verizon rep at my local store and he told me they have the moto maker display cases ready and they are being out on the 11th for customers to start ordering phones.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well after much consideration and playing with moto maker i think im gonna get the 32 gb version customized through moto maker. The more i thought about the more i realized i was getting the x for the software features it offers and by getting the dev edition id just rom it and lose those features, plus with moto maker you get a free skip. Thanks mentose457 for your opinion. Now i just have to wait for someone to buy it off ebay lol.


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

You won't necessarily lose the software features unless you flash a pure aosp ROM. As of now that's all that is available, but I'm sure you'll see more ROMs pop up with all of the moto x features....

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

stastnysnipes26 said:


> You won't necessarily lose the software features unless you flash a pure aosp ROM. As of now that's all that is available, but I'm sure you'll see more ROMs pop up with all of the moto x features....
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


The wizard, nitroglycerine33, has built Eclipse (Blur based, if you can call it that) for the X. It has all of the stock features +. Its posted on the other site. I havent tired it yet as im content with the 4.4 leak.


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea you're right. I should have pointed out that is available.

Basically I think you will get a wide variety of ROMs to choose from whether you get the dev or retail version of the phone. I'm sure you will see safestrap aosp ROMs eventually along with the "blur based" ones like the one you referenced that is posted on xda.

You will likely see development kick into high gear once kit kat is pushed to the moto x

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks guys, i wasnt aware of the eclipse blur rom. Still waiting on my iphone to sell, taking too much time lol.


----------

